# Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces



## Mule (Nov 24, 2009)

The way I'm reading Section 1014, Exit Access through intervening rooms, that a person can exit through four intervening rooms, with locked doors, as long as the distance to an exit discharge is within code and as long as the rooms are an accessory room to the other rooms?

Here's the story, City Hall had a visitor last week, just walked in off the street and started talking about how the Government has been screwing him around and he wants answers NOW! Called the police, they interviewed him, determined he was a danger to the occupants of city hall and for us to be on the lookout for him and if he showed back up call 911.

At a meeting last night he showed up banging on the back door screaming to let him in! Called 911, he was gone before they showed up.

So today we are sort-of on lockdown, limited access, front door only with an officer on duty outside the entrance. The city manager has come up with a "secure" the area plan. All kinds of locked doors, adding doors with locks, bullet proof glass, the whole nine yards. I think it is WAY overboard but I am reviewing the plans as he has drawn them up. This is where my question comes from!

The area is the finance director's office going through the cashiers area, then through receptionist area, then into a room that was made by adding a wall and lockable door, then through the waiting area, then the front hallway, then outside! Five rooms, five doors, two of them locked doors.

I have noted several areas of concern however the exiting through five rooms with locked doors concerns me but I can't find a reason not to allow it. What am I missing???


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

there is no limit on the number of rooms.

Now locked doors, would say they cannot be locked towards the path of egress.

An exit access shall not

pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.

What edition are you in


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

tell him if he wants to get fancy get some card reader system with approved exit hardware.


----------



## Examiner (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

Do not forget about Common Path of Travel requirements.  While you maybe within the EXIT TRAVEL distance from a remote location in the building you may exceed the Common Path of Travel.  You can only go so far before you have to have a choice of two directions to egress.  At some point in one of the rooms you egress through you may reach your Common Path of Travel maximum and then you must have two or more routes available that lead to an EXIT.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces



> The city manager has come up with a "secure" the area plan...... I am reviewing the plans as he has drawn them up.


Is the City Manager a design proffessional  :?: He may want to be carefull


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

The intervening rooms are supposed to be accessory to one another.  Is the cashier's office accessory to the director's office?  How well do they know one another?    

No, there's no limit on the number of rooms - but the intent is that there are no locked doors and that the person passing through each space would have a rudimentary understanding of the room being passed through since that room is "accessory" to the more remote room.

Everything make sense from that standpoint except for these two.


----------



## AegisFPE (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

The locked room reference is 2006 IBC Section 1014.2 Item 3.

You may be able to consider the subject areas to be "tenant spaces" and apply the provisions of 1008.1.3.4 for access-controlled egress doors.


----------



## Mule (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Exit Access Through Intervening Spaces

Thanks for all of your replies. It just didn't seem right that there is not a limit of rooms/doors you can travel through to an exit.



			
				cda said:
			
		

> there is no limit on the number of rooms.Now locked doors, would say they cannot be locked towards the path of egress.
> 
> An exit access shall not pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.
> 
> What edition are you in


They will not be locked in the path of egress. That is one of the concerns I have. I'm thinking panic hardware because in the center of city hall there is a council chambers, over 50!

2006 IBC....sorry should have posted that originally. Man I miss the UBC!!



			
				cda said:
			
		

> tell him if he wants to get fancy get some card reader system with approved exit hardware.


That would be the best way but you know cities!



			
				Examiner said:
			
		

> Do not forget about Common Path of Travel requirements.  While you maybe within the EXIT TRAVEL distance from a remote location in the building you may exceed the Common Path of Travel.  You can only go so far before you have to have a choice of two directions to egress.  At some point in one of the rooms you egress through you may reach your Common Path of Travel maximum and then you must have two or more routes available that lead to an EXIT.


Yeah, I was reading the other thread on egress. That's some interesting reading!

There is no problem there. Nothing farther than 60 feet.



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Is the City Manager a design proffessional  :?: He may want to be carefull


He just got a plan of city hall and drew in one wall where he thought it was secured and noted which doors he wanted to be lockable. Don't think that will be a problem.



			
				Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> The intervening rooms are supposed to be accessory to one another.  Is the cashier's office accessory to the director's office?  How well do they know one another?


The director is the cashiers supervisor. She don't like him!



			
				Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> No, there's no limit on the number of rooms - but the intent is that there are no locked doors and that the person passing through each space would have a rudimentary understanding of the room being passed through since that room is "accessory" to the more remote room.


No locked doors in the direction of travel.


----------

